# Wo biken an Ostern?



## gunnnar (15. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

Ostern steht ja schon fast vor der Türe und da stellt sich mir natürlich die Frage, wo man schon schneefrei biken kann. Am Gardasee war ich schon ein paar Mal. Letztes Jahr war ich im Vinschgau (Südtirol), was mir gut gefallen hat. Habt ihr noch weitere Tipps? Im Moment scheint ja noch alles ziemlich "weiß" zu sein. Das Gebiet sollte nicht viel weiter als 4 Autostunden von München entfernt sein.

Danke & Gruß,
Gunnar


----------



## gunnnar (24. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

Nachdem die Resonanz auf mein letztes Posting nicht ganz so überwältigend war, versuche ich es nun nochmal etwas präziser.


Ich würde gerne mit meiner Freundin an Ostern zum Saisonstart ein paar leichtere Touren zum Einfahren machen (600-1.200 hm / 15-40 km / gerne Trails). Wir bevorzugen nette Pensionen (**/***) in kleineren Dörfern mit leckerer heimischer Küche und gutem Wein.

Ich schwanke zwischen folgenden Gebieten, bin aber auch gerne für weitere Vorschläge zu haben:

 - Gardasee (voll; schon öfter gewesen)
 - Meran/Südtirol (einmal dort gewesen; schöne Orte; lecker Essen)
 - Comer See (?)
 - Luganer See/Tessin (?)

Wie gesagt, wäre gut, wenn das Ziel in 4 Stunden von München aus erreichbar wäre.

Danke & Gruß,
Gunnar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATTESM (24. März 2006)

...4 stunden? dann fallen comer und luganer see wohl fast schon aus, außer du setzt dich über so ziemlich alles hinweg was verkehrsregelung ist. 

gardasee an ostern nicht wirklich voll. mit dem bike kannst du jede menge touren ansteuern, bei denen du wohl keine socke findest. allerdings ist dieses jahr viel schnee gefallen, man kommt nicht sehr weit rauf (südseiten 1200m, immerhin von 68m weg, nordseiten derzeit schnee bis fast ledrotalhöhe, also so 700m). pension in kleinem dorf aus dem 17Jhdt ist kein problem, oder appartment www.guesthouse.com -> GH2. und essen? das können die trentiner. 

meran ist natürlich genauso eine reise wert. wenn man glück hat sogar etwas wärmer, die haben da immer einen ofen stehen...  entscheide dich doch einfach zwischen schlutzkrapfen und strangolapreti!

und viele späße

..m..


----------



## Wuudi (24. März 2006)

... und vergiss die knödel nicht


----------



## mattgut (25. März 2006)

Lieber Gunnar

Comersee kann ich sehr empfehlen (habe ich auch verschidentlich hier gemacht ==> Suche Funktion probieren). Allerdings ist die Gegend sehr steil. Es zählen eigentlich nur Höhenmeter. Trails hat es auch, welche aber eigentlich nur abwärts befahrbar sind. Wo es gutes Essen gibt, wüsste ich auch. 4 Stunden ab Münschen liegt allerdings nicht drin.

Liebe Grüsse

Matthias


----------



## RedOrbiter (25. März 2006)

Tessin
Wir haben an Ostern das Ticino (Tessin) geplant. 
Touren und Trails werden wir dann vor Ort planen je nach Wetter und Laune.
Möglichkeiten hat es dort in der Südschweiz genügend.  

cu RedOrbiter


----------



## kroun (25. März 2006)

S ü D T I R O L  !


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. März 2006)

kroun schrieb:
			
		

> S ü D T I R O L  !




  

Tolles Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, schöne Trials, nette Hotels! Mein Favorit seit Jahren für Ostern!
Ich persönlich finde den Gardasee an Ostern viel zu voll, vor allem Abends. Da man ja noch nirgends draußen sitzen kann, ist es in den Kneipen laut und ungemütlich. Das brauche ich nicht nochmal! Von der Schneelage her ist der Gardasee sicher nicht besser als Südtirol, eher sogar umgekehrt. Wir konnten letztes Jahr in Brixen südseitig schon bis 1600m hoch. Der wirklich allereinzigste Wehrmutstropen ist, dass fast noch alle Gasthäuser und Hütten zu haben und man dann nicht die Sonner auf irgendeiner Terrasse genießen kann, aber meist findet sich auch da eine Lösung.


----------



## gunnnar (27. März 2006)

@alle: Vielen Dank für eure Tipps.
@Pfadfinderin: Hast Du einen bestimmten Ausgangsort in Südtirol, den du besonders empfehlen kannst? Entweder von den Touren her oder weil der Ort an sich hübsch ist. Gibt es einen empfehlenswerten Tourenführer? Bisher kenne ich nur die Tourenvorschläge von www.mountainbiker.it.

Gruß,
Gunnar


----------



## Wuudi (27. März 2006)

@gunnar:

Empfehlenswert in Südtirol sind die FunBike Tourenkarten (http://www.bikearena.it/shop/)
Martin von mountainbiker.it hat ein neues Buch mit 50 Mountainbike Touren in Südtirol geschrieben. Ist gerade herausgekommen und macht einen guten Eindruck. Ausserdem sind alle 50 Touren mit GPS-Daten auf der beiliegenden CD vorhanden.

Empfehlen würde ich alles in der Meraner Umgebung. Hier ist's bereits sehr sonnig und warm. Ich bearbeite gerade die Fotos von unserer gestrigen Tour rund um Vellau. Gibts in ca. 30 Minuten auf meinem Blog.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. März 2006)

gunnnar schrieb:
			
		

> @alle: Vielen Dank für eure Tipps.
> @Pfadfinderin: Hast Du einen bestimmten Ausgangsort in Südtirol, den du besonders empfehlen kannst? Entweder von den Touren her oder weil der Ort an sich hübsch ist. Gibt es einen empfehlenswerten Tourenführer? Bisher kenne ich nur die Tourenvorschläge von www.mountainbiker.it.
> 
> Gruß,
> Gunnar



Ich möchte Ostern an den Steinegger Hof, Kurt und Sonja (die Wirtsleute) sind einfach super nett und Kurt sicher einer der besten Köche in der Gegend. Die Wege sind toll, es gibt nette Einkehrmöglichkeiten. Christoph, der Bikeguide, macht auch wirklich schöne Touren mit ganz uriger Einkehr, die man selber vielleicht garnicht so finden würde. Und die schon angesprochen Funbike-Karten sind wirklich eine gute Ergänzung. Am Steinegger Hof gibt es in einem Ringbuch Tourenvorschläge, da kann man sich einfach eine Kopie nehmen. Außerdem verleiht Kurt auch GPS Geräte.

Letzte Jahr an Ostern waren wir wg. der Schneelage im Jonathan in Natz, das war auch super! Brixen ist nicht weit und das ist wirklich ein ganz tolles kleines Städtchen. Sehr schön renoviert mit ganz vielen Straßencafes, die auch wg. des italienischen Rauchverbotes immer bevölkert sind. Z.T. sitzt man dann unter den Arcaden. Das Plateau, auf dem Natz ist, hat endlose Trails, die durch den etwas sandigen Untergrund auch immer recht trocken sind. Die Entscheidung ist nicht ganz einfach! Ich werde wahrscheinlich dann über den 1. Mai wieder dorthin fahren.
Die Meraner Gegend kenne ich persönlich leider noch nicht.  Aber was nicht ist, kann noch werden, da bin ich ganz zuversichtlich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chilebiker (28. März 2006)

Also ich bike an Ostern in der Gegend des Vulkans Villarrica. Die Schneegrenze liegt auf 2300 m, alle Wege und Trails sind offen (wobei wie immer alles sehr sandig, steinig und schotterig ist), Gegenverkehr oder Wanderer können an einer Hand abgezählt werden, die herbstliche Landschaft ist absolut traumhaft und das Wetter momentan grandios. 

Wobei es sein kann, dass ich einen Abstecher zum Vulkan Lonquimay mache. Dort kenne ich die Gegend bikemässig noch nicht so gut, sie soll aber auch lecker sein!


----------



## mountainbikerit (29. März 2006)

S Ü D T I R O L

Traumhaft günstige Bikepauschalen gibt es unter www.mountainbiker.it


----------



## mountainbikerit (28. März 2012)

Hallo Gunnar,

Vinschgau ist doch einen zweiten Versuch wert.

Bikeschule Vinschgaubike mit Osterprogramm, GPS Daten gibts vom Routenplaner, Bikehotels, Bikertreff..

www.vinschgaubike.com


----------



## fatz (29. März 2012)

sag mal matze, jetzt is aber wieder mal gut. langsam weiss jeder, dass es deinen laden gibt


----------



## Crossaround (5. April 2012)

chilebiker schrieb:


> Also ich bike an Ostern in der Gegend des Vulkans Villarrica. Die Schneegrenze liegt auf 2300 m, alle Wege und Trails sind offen (wobei wie immer alles sehr sandig, steinig und schotterig ist), Gegenverkehr oder Wanderer können an einer Hand abgezählt werden, die herbstliche Landschaft ist absolut traumhaft und das Wetter momentan grandios.
> 
> Wobei es sein kann, dass ich einen Abstecher zum Vulkan Lonquimay mache. Dort kenne ich die Gegend bikemässig noch nicht so gut, sie soll aber auch lecker sein!



Gott, klingt das toll. Ich bin randvoll mit Neid :-D Vielleicht hast du ja die Muse ienen kleien Reisebricht zu verfassen. Würde mich drüber freuen. Ich muss Ostern über arbeiten und wollte mich mit ein bisschen Mode (z.B. http://www.dit-is-fashion.de/) trösten.


----------

